# two pics



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i don't have them anymore..


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i see 3 pics hehehe
Cool snake
How big was your Sav. ?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> i see 3 pics hehehe


 that was an oops









the sav was 3-4 feet

the boa was around 5-6 feet


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

i've been thinking about getting a snake instead of some more fish


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

sharpteeth said:


> i've been thinking about getting a snake instead of some more fish
> [snapback]946435[/snapback]​


nice snake


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

brodiebrodie said:


> sharpteeth said:
> 
> 
> > i've been thinking about getting a snake instead of some more fish
> ...


i got a king snake heehe


----------

